# Can goats eat??



## princess1952 (Oct 18, 2010)

I have 2 blueberry bushes, is it ok for goats to eat them?


----------



## glenolam (Oct 18, 2010)

It should be.  

Here are a few articles about plants that are* toxic:

http://www.ansci.cornell.edu/plants/goatlist.html

http://kinne.net/poison.htm

*Some of the plants on these lists have been eaten by forum member's goats with no side effect or poisoning at all, but that doesn't mean you should "wait and see" - you do what works for you.


----------



## princess1952 (Oct 18, 2010)

THANKYOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  What can they eat????  LOL


----------



## warthog (Oct 18, 2010)

Hay, grass, browse, goat feed.

They can have treats of apples, Watermelon and such like.  Make yourself aware of the posionous plants and be aware of any you may have.

As previously said some goats nibble on such plants, others don't touch them, as if they know they are poisonous, but don't take it for granted.


----------

